
Are we on the road to civilization collapse? - anarbadalov
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190218-are-we-on-the-road-to-civilisation-collapse
======
atoav
The question is how civilisation collapse must feel like from the inside and
what it actually _means_?

Do you mean something like the end of the Roman Empire which in retrospect can
be seen as a paradigm shift? Or do you mean we are going back to the stone age
by e.g. destroying civilisation with nukes or similar (all of which could also
happen any time with the right volcanic eruption or meteorite impact).

It is quite clear, that without education we are not gonna get more civilized
than we are now. On top of that people realize one way or the other that they
are ripped of by oligarchs, that masterfully played their power over the last
decades to increase the share of money they drain out of the rest of the
people. This won’t go on forever and we definitly should think about the
effects similar things hat last time when this was the case (pre World War era
with it’s rapid industrialization).

